# HSC5 and King HS



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Is this possible?
I'm not putting the fork onto an integrated HS/frame. Am I SOL?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm not positive, but aren't all HSC5 forks for integrated headsets? If so then you would be S.O.L.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

ouch, sorry bud.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

While the bottom fork race area is certainly built into the fork to accomodate an integrated HS, I wonder if there is a new base plate that could be used to make it work.


----------

